# Utrogestan taste



## Lily1988 (Jan 2, 2019)

I am currently 9weeks 2days pregnant through IVF. I am taking the utrogestan vaginal suppositories and I’m sorry for the TMI but the smell of my wee from them is horrid but the worse one is that the taste and smell of chicken, coffee, eggs and mayonnaise tastes of the smell of utrogestan. Is anyone else having these issues or is it just a strange pregnancy symptom that I am experiencing.Thankyou.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Lily
Congratulations on your pregnancy! I have never heard of this symptom before, that's a new one on me! Maybe its a pregnancy thing rather than a pessary thing, I only ever used cyclogest and don't remember ever noticing odd tastes or smells. Maybe see if you can swap pessaries if its bothering you too much, I hope things start to get back to normal for you soon, otherwise you might have to avoid all of the above for a while ;-)

All the best with the next 7.5 months


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Lily1988 said:


> I am currently 9weeks 2days pregnant through IVF. I am taking the utrogestan vaginal suppositories and I’m sorry for the TMI but the smell of my wee from them is horrid but the worse one is that the taste and smell of chicken, coffee, eggs and mayonnaise tastes of the smell of utrogestan. Is anyone else having these issues or is it just a strange pregnancy symptom that I am experiencing.Thankyou.



Liliy you are not alone! I'm on Utrogestan 200mg 3 times per day and hate the smell! In addition I've been having upset stomach and can almost feel the taste of the pessaries in my mouth?? Is it normal?? Why do we have to carry on using pessaries up to 12 weeks? I'm at 7w5d and already fed up with it!! 😤


----------

